# Problème - App store



## edouin (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement la version 10.6.8 et je souhaite me mettre à jour avec la dernière version d'apple pour mon macbook pro.
Pour cela, je veux passer par l'app store mais quand je clique sur l'application, le message suivant apparait : 

"Vous ne pouvez pas ouvrir lapplication App Store car elle est peut-être endommagée ou incomplète"

Comment puis-je faire ? Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?

D'avance merci.

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2012)

telecharge la combo de SL 10.6.8 tu l'applique et regarde si après ça marche. http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399


----------



## Etienne13003 (29 Août 2012)

edouin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai actuellement la version 10.6.8 et je souhaite me mettre à jour avec la dernière version d'apple pour mon macbook pro.
> Pour cela, je veux passer par l'app store mais quand je clique sur l'application, le message suivant apparait :
> ...



J'ai rencontré le même problême chez des amis et je n'ai pu trouver la solution.


----------

